# Good behaviour



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

Just thought I'd share this ...
Was out walking with kutya today off lead , she was running around, exploring in the woods etc, saw a family with a puppy and she went to play with him .. Really nicely ..didnt steal his toy!! And then ran after me when she'd finished. 
Then I saw them a bit later when we had finished our walk, I walked ahead while kutya was sniffing about. I got top of the steps, blew the the whistle and she stopped what she was doing and ran, full vizsla speed, to me.
I heard the family say "wow, she's got that dog well trained" !! 

I was beyond proud of kutya! I feel like all the work is starting to pay off. And I thought I'd share how good she was , as all I ever write on here are questions and concerns!! So , kutya you were a star!! And I am enjoying this moment while it lasts!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's terrific! Isn't it great when they provide you with a proud moment like that? YAY, Kutya!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Very nice, but I would not walk ahead and and leave the dog behind. No matter how good it looks. I read (on this forum) these dogs hunt and walk ahead, not behind. 
Behind is where trouble happens, you will no doubt run into people who will yell at you to put your dog on leash. 

The best place for a dog is right next to us, heel, whenever someone else approaches. 
Dog (kutya=dog in Hungarian ;D) should never be allowed to go and introduce itself without permission. 

It's a work in progress, for us, as well. Sam will want to run up to most dogs or offer to sniff anyone's behind. 
He is 17 months old. 
So, he gets a correction every time he breaks heel. This way, we avoid trouble, people admire Sam's obedience skills and best of all nobody complains the dog is off leash (Sam is not neutered).


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Jan,

Take a win. Training is what it is all about for a Hungarian Pointer. They thrive on doing what you want them to do. Our trick in our training is learning to tell them in terms they understand. In the field, it is easy to tell the trained dogs from the not trained dogs. It is not often the difference between a good hunting dog and a bad hunting dog. It is more of the teamwork and knowledge the dogs gathers on what you want. Once they know that and know you are his best friend, he will run through fire for you. 

To add to datacan's point, 10 to 2 on the clock face ahead of you is ideal. Natural instincts in your dog will want it to be ahead of the "hunter" and if your dog gets beyond 9 and 3 use a whistle to bring him forward. Even if you never "hunt" this is part of what will make your dog happy (if that makes sense) because he is where he instinctively knows where he needs to be.

Great to hear success stories like this.

RBD


----------



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi thanks for your comments...
Datacan... She usually is in front she'd stopped and I carried on and I was proud of her for responding instantly. I do a lot of work with her so that she follows my non verbal cues ..knowing which way we're going etc. but will take your point about training her to stay with me .. She is only 11 months so work in progress..
Also yes that's why she's called kutya!!
Redbirddog ok thanks will work on keeping her there at ten to two!! She's happier then anyway. I agree though that the more trained she is the happier she seems. It's nice to have some success with the training !


----------

